# Mud over primer?



## tomptat (Aug 17, 2009)

Just finished tape and mud in bathroom. I'm not an experienced taper, but I think it's ready for paint. If I miss a spot, can I go back after it's primed and touch up the mud and re prime? :confused1:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You should not have any problem doing this. Just make sure things dry completely in between processes.


----------



## tomptat (Aug 17, 2009)

Cool, and thank you. My main concern is little voids in my inside corners. I don't want to do a complete fourth coat. I have to go out of town for a few days, and I want my lovely assistant :whistling2:to be able to have something to do when I'm gone. 
Tom


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

The major manufacturers of your drywall require you prime after taping-before texturing, and after texturing-before final painting to honor their warranty.
Be safe, Gary


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I always have customers prime coat, then I come in and do a touch-up before final coat of paint. A lot of imperfections are not seen until the walls are primed....


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

You won't have any problems if you compound over primer. Just prime the spots of any new compounding you do. As mentioned already you usually will see some imperfections after a wall has a coat of primer on it or 1 top coat.


----------

